# iMac external monitor?



## alra111 (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it possible to hook up an external display to an iMac?

Alra111


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, all you need is a Mini-DVI to VGA adapter, or a Mini-DVI to DVI adapter if your display will use a DVI connection. Either adapter is available at any Apple retailer. The connector on the back of your Imac is next to the ethernet connector, and should be the last in the row.


----------



## alra111 (Dec 31, 2006)

DeltaMac said:


> Yes, all you need is a Mini-DVI to VGA adapter, or a Mini-DVI to DVI adapter if your display will use a DVI connection. Either adapter is available at any Apple retailer. The connector on the back of your Imac is next to the ethernet connector, and should be the last in the row.


Probably should have posted this together with the first question, but...

What if the monitor supports a higher resolution than the iMac?  What if the monitor is 1920 x 1080?

Will the built-in iMac monitor go blank and only the external display work?

Or will both display simultaneously at their native resolutions?

Alra111


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 31, 2006)

You will have various choices through the Monitors pref pane.
Mirroring - which will have the same image (and the same resolution) on both displays. OR, dual-display, which will extend your desktop to the external display. The external display can have up to these resolutions, if supported on that display

Digital resolutions up to 1920 x 1200
Analog resolutions up to 2048 x 1536

Both displays will operate.
They will both display in their respective native resolution, only if in extended desktop mode.
Those choices in the Monitors pref pane are only visible if a second display is attached.


----------



## dyasar (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello,

I hooked up my plasma TV to iMac with MacOSX with MiniDVI to DVI adapter, and I have DVI to HDMA cable, so it works perfect.

But i have two problems,
- First, my ext. display supports 1920x1080, but I can only turn it on, if I set it to 'overscan' from display settings as extended display, with that I am losing at least 200pixels from the edges. What I mean is that for example if I am watching youtube video on full screen I can't see the controls below (and parts of the video on left/right and top)

- Second, I want to use only my external display, so i want to disable the main screen on mac, but i can't seem to find a setting for that.

Thanks for your help in advance,


----------

